# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  The Official May 5th Fox Debate Thread.

## awake

Ready for take off.

less geter' goin'

The Debate is at 9 PM to 10:30 PM EST on Fox News.

Foxnews link

----------


## thehighwaymanq

I tried to start a debate drinking/donating game here  but it kinda failed. Hahaha.

Anyway! Let's have fun tonight everyone! Enjoy the show

----------


## Sentinelrv

Don't they usually create a new board just for the debates?

----------


## ClayTrainor

What time does the debate start, and where can i watch it online?

----------


## Kotin

Sitting in downtown Greenville with Josh waiting for debate to start seating.. Just picked up my tickets.. They gave a Carl Rove book with every ticket.. I promptly disposed of it in the nearest garbage can.

----------


## Wesker1982

> What time does the debate start, and where can i watch it online?


this^

----------


## wizardwatson

> this^


this^

I think it's at 9pm Eastern but not sure.

----------


## Koz

> Sitting in downtown Greenville with Josh waiting for debate to start seating.. Just picked up my tickets.. They gave a Carl Rove book with every ticket.. I promptly disposed of it in the nearest garbage can.


Did they really? You should have asked if they had a Ron Paul book instead.

----------


## Wesker1982

> this^
> 
> I think it's at 9pm Eastern but not sure.


Yeah thats what they told me in chat

----------


## Dave Aiello

"A question about electability, everyone, do any of you have any?"

----------


## awake

Stream from Fox

----------


## R3volutionJedi

cool stage so far...I think Ron Paul's stage spot is on the "far-left".....hmmmm :\

http://politics.blogs.foxnews.com/20...south-carolina

----------


## KramerDSP

The Debate is at 9 PM to 10:30 PM EST on Fox News.

I planned to start a new thread on this, but this thread seems to be a good fit. We are exactly 10 days removed from the four-year anniversary of one of the greatest politicial moments in U.S. History.




This moment began the rise of Ron Paul and the Ron Paul Revolution. Before this moment, Ron Paul was getting 1% nationally in the polls, and virtually nobody knew who he was or could recognize his name. 10 days removed from four years later, Ron Paul is a household name with 80% name recognition. He is polling 10% nationally, and is the leading fundraiser. Of anybody in the GOP field, he does best against the sitting President, according to the latest CNN poll. His son, Rand, is the Junior Senator of Kentucky, and Ron is the first House Representative in the history of the United States to serve at the same time his son is serving in the Senate.

My question to the forum is whether anybody will attempt to challenge Ron Paul. If there is a challenge, who will it come from, and what will the allegation be? My guess is that either Pawlenty or Gary Johnson go after Paul and try to steal some of his thunder. I suspect the allegation will be that a President Paul would not have captured Osama bin Laden or made the United States safer. RP will then talk about his proposed Letters of Marque and Reprisal in 2002, the TSA, the endless wars, trillions of dollars, billions in aid to Pakistan, and so forth. I hope to god that he slightly rehearses some of his soundbites.

It is certain he will use the "foreign aid takes money from poor people in rich countries and gives it to rich people in poor countries" and "constitutional foreign policy".

----------


## Koz

Do you think we will hit 1 mil by the start of the debate? 

I hope RP goes in there like a warrior, although the neocons Pawlenty and Santorum will be easy pickins. I hope they ask Cain and Paul both questions about the Fed. Paul will tear him a new ass. This could get good if they ask a bunch of questions about the Fed. I doubt they will though.

----------


## KramerDSP

> Sitting in downtown Greenville with Josh waiting for debate to start seating.. Just picked up my tickets.. They gave a Carl Rove book with every ticket.. I promptly disposed of it in the nearest garbage can.


What is the atmosphere like? Weigel tweeted that he was "seeing ALOT of Ron Paul 2012 buttons". What are your vibes about Ron's reception in SC tonight?

----------


## afmatt

Has anyone been able to find out or sure if this will be streaming live on foxnews.com? I'm in the middle east and it doesn't appear it will air on AFN.

----------


## Ninja Homer

Use this for streaming: http://www.zahitv.com/2010/07/watch-fox-news-live/

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> "A question about electability, everyone, do any of you have any?"


"According to polls out today I actually am they only candidate that comes close to beating Obama. " -- Ron Paul

----------


## ForLibertyFight

> "According to polls out today I actually am they only candidate that comes close to beating Obama. " -- Ron Paul


I really hope that he brings this up in the debate.

----------


## KramerDSP

Why does this thread have only one star? Bizarre.

----------


## emazur

There is a stream here:
http://www.foxnews.com/on-air/special-report/live-event
and it says:
More Live Events
GOP Debate

Thursday, May 05, 2011 | 9am EDT


So that's what it _says_, but don't blame me if it doesn't happen.
If you download the desktop Live Player from here, that should also work:
http://www.foxnews.com/rss/

----------


## zacharyrow



----------


## Kregisen

Does anyone know if daylight savings time is going right now? Unfortunately I'm in one of like 2 states that don't recognize daylight savings time (arizona) and so 9PM eastern can either be 6 or 7:00 here.

----------


## JCF

> Does anyone know if daylight savings time is going right now? Unfortunately I'm in one of like 2 states that don't recognize daylight savings time (arizona) and so 9PM eastern can either be 6 or 7:00 here.


It will be 6 for you.

----------


## Lucille

FOX says there will be a backlash from South Carolina voters for the candidates that didn't show up.

----------


## awake

Who wants to bet me the OBL topic will be a question tonight, just to force a Republican/Obama love moment?

----------


## nobody's_hero

> FOX says there will be a backlash from South Carolina voters for the candidates that didn't show up.


I don't think there will be 'backlash' as much as the other candidates are shooting themselves in the foot for not stealing Dr. Paul's thunder and skipping out on the event. 

It'll do the folks in the audience a lot of good to take a break from Palin, Huckabee, and Romney.

----------


## Lucille

> I don't think there will be 'backlash' as much as the other candidates are shooting themselves in the foot for not stealing Dr. Paul's thunder and skipping out on the event. 
> 
> It'll do the folks in the audience a lot of good to take a break from Palin, Huckabee, and Romney.


Ain't that the truth.

I don't know who said the backlash thing, but it was some guest on Baier's show.  He acted like he knew SCians.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Sitting in downtown Greenville with Josh waiting for debate to start seating.. Just picked up my tickets.. They gave a Carl Rove book with every ticket.. I promptly disposed of it in the nearest garbage can.


+ freaking rep!!!!

You wouldn't happen to have a snowball or two in the cooler, would you?

Damn...

LOL

----------


## Koz

> Who wants to bet me the OBL topic will be a question tonight, just to force a Republican/Obama love moment?


I would think Dr. Paul is hoping they will ask that question. I would also think they will ask a question about the Boeing plant deal that Obama is trying to deny S. Carolina.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Sitting in downtown Greenville with Josh waiting for debate to start seating.. Just picked up my tickets.. They gave a Carl Rove book with every ticket.. I promptly disposed of it in the nearest garbage can.


did i mention you 2 are my heros hehe yep i gotta do this

----------


## MozoVote

> FOX says there will be a backlash from South Carolina voters for the candidates that didn't show up.


The average voter isn't paying attention yet - but party donors and bigwigs certainly are. They will remember which candidates did not take them seriously.

It costs money to even be in the audience for this thing.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Judging by Chris Wallace's comments, it sounds like they've studied the candidates, tried to anticipate their answers, and have prepared follow-ups. So, this will be interesting...how much will they try to ambush Dr. Paul?

----------


## Mini-Me

> Judging by Chris Wallace's comments, it sounds like they've studied the candidates, tried to anticipate their answers, and have prepared follow-ups. So, this will be interesting...how much will they try to ambush Dr. Paul?


My best guess is that they'll feel him out first for how well he's doing.  They'll go in for the kill if he's stumbling, but they just might stay fair if he scares them enough.

----------


## Batman

Are the questions from the debate questions section at the Fox News website going to be addressed to the candidates?

----------


## awake

Another stream link RTR

----------


## Ninja Homer

> Judging by Chris Wallace's comments, it sounds like they've studied the candidates, tried to anticipate their answers, and have prepared follow-ups. So, this will be interesting...how much will they try to ambush Dr. Paul?


When they try to ambush Dr. Paul is when he knocks it out of the park, so I hope they do it a lot.  The worst is when they just put him off in the corner and ignore him.

----------


## Lucille

I have O'Reilly on now, and he was talking about torture (oh sorry, _enhanced interrogation_) first thing, and he still is with Ingraham.  That is what they'll go after him on.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

do we have anyone on the inside???

----------


## Sola_Fide

How can anyone sit here and watch this fruitball OReilly night after night?

No wonder this country is so backward...

----------


## eok321

http://interactive.foxnews.com/lives....html?chanId=1

----------


## KramerDSP

Call me crazy, but with this Drudge stuff and all the attention on the money bombs, do they bring up the racist newsletters at the debate?!?

I think they're going to attack him as much as they can. If Ron survives tonight and takes charge, I think we've beat the first major hurdle and Dr. Ronald Ernest Paul, M.D. is your Republican frontrunner for the GOP nomination!

----------


## Ranger29860

> Call me crazy, but with this Drudge stuff and all the attention on the money bombs, do they bring up the racist newsletters at the debate?!?
> 
> I think they're going to attack him as much as they can. If Ron survives tonight and takes charge, I think we've beat the first major hurdle and Dr. Ronald Ernest Paul, M.D. is your Republican frontrunner for the GOP nomination!


Up to this point its been really hard for me to figure out what angle they are gonna go after him this time. I do expect a lot of loveedovee crap about obama getting osama tonight and they will probably try to say under president paul it would have never happened. Granted he will crush that real fast.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

That reminds me! There had better not be any problem with Dr. Paul being able to hear (dirty tricks). IIRC, he wasn't able to hear the moderators very well in the last Fox debate.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

is anybody else not getting audio?

----------


## nobody's_hero



----------


## GunnyFreedom

no audio in another browser either.  


AUDIO!!  WOOT!

----------


## Ranger29860

fox news and the republican party are two diff things?

----------


## Dave Aiello

Here we go!!!!!

----------


## Ranger29860

what a $#@!ing suck up

----------


## awake

1st question OBL and Obama worship.

----------


## KramerDSP

WOW! Hardball questions from the beginning!

----------


## KramerDSP

Please Ron be on fire!

----------


## ihsv

PawPaw sounds like Romney Jr.

----------


## KramerDSP

Cain would NOT release the Osama photo!

----------


## Aldanga

These questions are spectacular so far. Good on Fox.

----------


## SilentBull

They will wait as long as they can, until some viewers stop watching, before asking Paul his first question.

----------


## KramerDSP

HAHAHA Santorum says Obama continuing the Bush policies

----------


## KramerDSP

PAwlenty has been practicing the McCain smirk.

----------


## Ranger29860

i $#@!ing called  that first question

----------


## Lucille

Woot!

----------


## afmatt

First applause = Ron Pauls.

----------


## Ekrub

Killed it. WAY TO GO RON!!!

----------


## ihsv

Out of the ballpark!!!!!  Woot!!!  Go RON!

----------


## awake

Yes claps

----------


## Koz

RP Nailed the first question, only applause so far.

----------


## jmhudak17

Great job by Ron.

----------


## KramerDSP

Ron Paul Supporters are LOUD! I am Deaf and I heard that!!

----------


## tropicangela

Applause nice!

----------


## The Grinning Maniac

Good first response so far.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Sounds like the crowd are Ron Paul supporters.

----------


## nate895

Great first response from Paul! All the right points were hit.

----------


## awake

Cain: Set priorities for all other countries?

----------


## Bruno

1342 views and the debate hasn't even started.

----------


## sparebulb

Herman Cain........total punt on the Afgan war question.  Says he would take advice of military experts about what to do there.  Weak!

----------


## afmatt

> 1342 views and the debate hasn't even started.


Actually it has...

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

The order of questions is interesting. They seem to be ordering the candidates in importance (from their view)...Pawlenty, Santorum, Paul, Cain.

----------


## brandon

Johnson looks a bit stoned

----------


## KramerDSP

We are changing the paradigm shift. Paul and Gary are getting the applauses.

----------


## Ekrub

Gary Johnson actually seemed semi-animated. Good for him, I only fell asleep half way through that answer.

----------


## Bruno

> Actually it has...


I meant barely!

----------


## tropicangela

Ron Paul taking notes as always.  Love him.

----------


## mommaliberty

Cable went out at 6pm... the live streaming online from fox isn't working for me grrrr

----------


## Koz

> Herman Cain........total punt on the Afgan war question.  Says he would take advice of military experts about what to do there.  Weak!


Totally

----------


## Koz

here we go about foreign aid.

----------


## nobody's_hero

*Amount:* $50.00 
*Transaction ID:* 283568****
*Transaction date/time:* 2011-05-05 20:12:29

----------


## Koz

He framed that answer perfectly. more applause.

----------


## KramerDSP

Grand slam!!!!

----------


## KramerDSP

Ron is doing incredible so far!

----------


## Bruno

Wallace clearly upset at the cheers

----------


## The Grinning Maniac

Ron's the only one getting applause so far haha. Nice.

----------


## awake

The security is going to start kicking people...

----------


## Ranger29860

moderators face during applause was awsome!

----------


## Aldanga

That answer was really poor. It wasn't very clear. I hope Paul picks up when we get to economic issues.

----------


## specsaregood

lol @ wallace's grimmace

----------


## KramerDSP

We're going to piss off Chris Wallace to the extreme! (The audience, I mean)

----------


## Golding

> Herman Cain........total punt on the Afgan war question.  Says he would take advice of military experts about what to do there.  Weak!


Though admittedly quite honest.  Realistically, that's what every president seems to do.  Defer to someone else who is more "knowledgeable".

----------


## joebus36

If someone gets a YouTube Video for the first response can they please post it. My dad is on the verge of converting and he was in the bathroom and missed it.

----------


## awake

There are Radical Neocons too.

----------


## Texan4Life

> Cable went out at 6pm... the live streaming online from fox isn't working for me grrrr


http://www.zahitv.com/2010/07/watch-fox-news-live/

----------


## Ekrub

Good for pawlenty, he is well traveled. Totally makes him presidential material.

----------


## afmatt

> Wallace clearly upset at the cheers


I laughed my ass off - so people aren't all gonna just sit there and provide a backdrop to the cameras, good for them!

----------


## Koz

> Wallace clearly upset at the cheers


clearly

----------


## Bruno

> If someone gets a YouTube Video for the first response can they please post it. My dad is on the verge of converting and he was in the bathroom and missed it.


Welcome, Joe!!

----------


## ScotTX

Chris Wallace rolls eyes at applause for Dr. Paul... What a JERK!

----------


## Michael Landon

Was that a clap-track in the middle of Pawlenty's answer?

- ML

----------


## Aldanga

Sheesh, Pawlenty sounds like he's stuck in 2007. Romney 2.0.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

The Paul supporters are great, but they could possibly turn the audience against him with their enthusiasm.

----------


## ghengis86

9-11

----------


## awake

Water boarding Yea!

----------


## Lucille

"Not true."

----------


## Elwar

> Good for pawlenty, he is well traveled. Totally makes him presidential material.


Maybe he should run for president of those countries.

----------


## KramerDSP

Santorum lies!!

----------


## sparebulb

Santorum uses his travel record as a qualification for his resume.  Now supports waterboarding.  JOhnson does too.  So much for Gary Weed Johnson.

----------


## ihsv

Wallace is a @$$

----------


## awake

Cain is a monster.

----------


## crhoades

Yay torture!

----------


## Lucille

> The Paul supporters are great, but they could possibly turn the audience against him with their enthusiasm.


I'm seeing a lot of bitching on twitter about it.  But many would bitch no matter what they did.

Funny, no one's bitching about the Paul supporters cheers anymore.

----------


## pcosmar

OMG
He is debating idiots.

----------


## joebus36

> Welcome, Joe!!


Thanks! I have been lurking for a few months but just started posting since things are starting to kick off.

----------


## Bruno

Gary Johnson has big hands

----------


## Aldanga

Johnson sounds clueless on economic issues.

----------


## Ranger29860

Wow they just assume the american people are idiots dont they? Water boarding question was horrifying.

----------


## ravedown

so bibi netanyahu is giving cain foreign policy advice?  great.

----------


## smithtg

herman cain "they want to kill us all"   talk about fear mongering!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Johnson seems really nervous and unconvincing.

----------


## Michael Landon

Is that Pawlenty or Romney/McCain/Huckabee?

- ML

----------


## awake

Paul is getting less time.

----------


## ravedown

pawlenty swinging for the fence

----------


## smithtg

i already think pawlenty is a party line man

----------


## Bruno

So glad all the other media hopefuls passed on this debate.  Much more airtime for Paul!

----------


## AuH20

Fox is a joke. Foreign policy garbage to start the debate off?? I'm shocked I tell you.

----------


## Ranger29860

wow way to skip paul

----------


## smithtg

those evil energy companies and speculators  go hermann preach to the sheeple

----------


## Aldanga

Pawlenty, again? Sheesh, ask someone else a freaking question.

----------


## Texan4Life

wtf the didnt give RP an econ question

----------


## zacharyrow

We're getting effed

----------


## RM918

There! Now everybody's cheering. Good.

----------


## Bruno

"Pawlenty, you are are darling, let's start with you."

----------


## Koz

> Is that Pawlenty or Romney/McCain/Huckabee?
> 
> - ML


What's the diff?

----------


## AuH20

Pawlenty killed it on that Boeing controversy. He knows the audience.

----------


## awake

They passed Ron again.

----------


## rprprs

> Johnson seems really nervous and unconvincing.


He does seem especially nervous.  I'm somewhat surprised... and somewhat pleased.

----------


## Bruno

> wtf the didnt give RP an econ question


yeah, wtf!?!

----------


## Golding

Looks like they're going to just stop asking Ron Paul questions now.
Why are they debating Mitt Romney, who isn't even there?

----------


## specsaregood

how they are pushin pawlenty is pissing me off

----------


## smithtg

at least there are time limits

----------


## tropicangela

F u fox!

----------


## Bruno

Santorum doesn't open his jaw much when he speaks.

----------


## AuH20

> how they are pushin pawlenty is pissing me off


Pawlenty is doing well over the last 3 questions. He started off slow. Ron needs to show his economic colors. This is his strength.

----------


## smithtg

a medical malpractice question?

----------


## Lucille

Paul's plan _is_ awesome.  Dr Rich loved it.

----------


## Ranger29860

Weird question but paul nailed it!

----------


## smithtg

rp flash cheer is awesome.  very controlled and targeted.  BTW Brett I dont give a $#@! about the candidates who couldnt $#@!ing take the time to show up

----------


## eduardo89

http://justin.tv/debateme in case you dont have it on cable

----------


## AuH20

I'm pissed they put such an emphasis on foreign policy. This is so rigged.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

This "oh yeah I forgot about you" treatment is familiar...

I love how RP stepped aside of that jab and grabbed what actually matters.  When they start throwing F-U questions, say yeah FU back and I'm gonna hit my own points.


ETA - yeah, he brought it back to malpractice at the end.  hot!

----------


## zacharyrow

He needs better questions

----------


## smithtg

sweet the online coverage isnt showing commercials we are getting the 'off air look

----------


## awake

The applause police are trying to stop the Ron-plause

----------


## Karsten

How long is this anyway

----------


## jackers

I'm still pissed they skipped Ron Paul on the first round of economic questions. I'd love to hear him say that he is starting to hear everyone else repeating the message he's been speaking about for decades.

----------


## tpreitzel

Big yawn thus far...

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

Go Ron and Gary!!!!  The only two guys with the guts to oppose waterboarding!!!

----------


## american.swan

> i'm still pissed they skipped ron paul on the first round of economic questions. I'd love to hear him say that he is starting to hear everyone else repeating the message he's been speaking about for decades.


rigged

----------


## specsaregood

> Pawlenty is doing well over the last 3 questions. He started off slow. Ron needs to show his economic colors. This is his strength.


you think that paw got the center position and Paul and Johnson got the wings of the stage was coincidental?

and it is tough to show your economic colors when they skip you on economic questions.

----------


## AuH20

Santorum got a Ron question. That Wallace is a weasel.

----------


## Aldanga

lol. RP nailed that!

----------


## Corto_Maltese

LOL at rick santorum. Looks so angry when he talks. Gritting his teeth.

----------


## Bruno

"Yeah, like follow the Constitution!"  

Zing!!

----------


## smithtg

good $#@! go RP tell them about "you would let us default?"

----------


## KramerDSP

Ron looks SOOO confident.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

That answer was a little confusing. I don't think Dr. Paul scored many points there.

----------


## Ytrebil

Ron's answer to default made my pants wet...is that weird?

----------


## awake

Hell ya!

----------


## erowe1

> The Paul supporters are great, but they could possibly turn the audience against him with their enthusiasm.


Seriously. I haven't seen any of it. But I assume they made a statement at the beginning asking people not to cheer because it takes away from the time spent on what people are actually there to see. We really need to get the word out among RP supporters that if we're serious about winning, we would do well to be a little more classy than last time around.

----------


## Ekrub

Haha Johnson called them out for ignoring him, and rightfully so.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Get Jesse Ventura in there on Waterboarding... he'll reach out and shove that water bottle down Wallace's throat.

----------


## Aldanga

Wow. GJ just really hurt himself. Making that kind of comment by interrupting the moderator is a bad move.

----------


## KramerDSP

Gary Johnson is D-O-N-E.

----------


## Bruno

Gary,  I got a question for you right here after 8 more questions for others.  

Gary is getting the Paul treatment.

----------


## eduardo89

> "Yeah, like follow the Constitution!"  
> 
> Zing!!


 Such a good one liner.

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

Good for Gary! More questions to Ron Paul and Gary Johnson!!

----------


## awake

That was magic

----------


## crhoades

Gary Johnson - the new Ron Paul - what about me?!?!?

----------


## Lucille

Paul winning on the default!

Johnson called out FOX for their bias!  And they still skipped him!

----------


## SilentBull

Pawlenty is the most annoying of them all.

----------


## Michael Landon

"Fair tax?  What about Fair Johnson?"  I laughed my ass off at that comment.

- ML

----------


## Golding

Gary Johnson pimpslaps the moderators for an obvious Pawlenty/Santorium lovefest.  Give 'em hell.

----------


## smithtg

gary J wanting some love.  Why dont these dumbasses just walk around the room in order.   Im sure they have enough questions to go arouind  how $#@!ing disorganized is this

----------


## crhoades

Is that Bob Barr behind Chris Wallace in the audience?

----------


## KramerDSP

IMO, GJ looked like a whiner. Huckabee's answer was far better during the Reagan Library debate (I would like to participate in this, too).

----------


## eduardo89

Pawlenty is being roasted by Wallace on deficits...how strange that he doesn't say something like "Tim, my man, you did great balancing your state's budget, I know you'd do it federally, right?"

----------


## eduardo89

Johnson is going to try and steal ALL of Ron's talking points and try and take credit.

----------


## AuH20

Pawlenty winning debate so far, but they're catering to him.

----------


## AuH20

Ron is going to get killed on this arizona question. This is so scripted.

----------


## eduardo89

I hope Ron does well on this immigration question. Especially to clear up his position...

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

Oh geees here come some immigration zinger out one line in the new book ...some kind of skeleton or something?

----------


## Tinnuhana

All the links are blocked on this server. Can't watch, so thanks for the play-by-play. Anyone in the audience have access to this site? Wouldn't it be something if we hit $1 million durig the debate and everyone went crazy?!

----------


## Bruno

Cain not taking the opporunity to attack Paul on that slanted question.  Nice.

----------


## Karsten

Doesn't look too fair and balanced

----------


## eduardo89

Making English the official languague? what a distraction question...who cares?

----------


## ravedown

Paw took a hit on that budget question, "you stole money from children?"

----------


## smithtg

will be interesting if they ask RP the immigration question.

----------


## eduardo89

Johnson get's two questions while Ron gets none?

----------


## sparebulb

Santorum sticking up for ignorance by telling about how his father wouldn't let him learn Italian as a second language.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

Well Gary's done ...

----------


## AuH20

Gary is done. Thanks for playing.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

Gary's done ...insert coin

----------


## eduardo89

Well at least now Ron won't be Mr. Amnesty

----------


## ravedown

G johnson, i dont know, might be me but...coming off a little effeminate?

----------


## Bruno

Paul getting skipped again!

----------


## Anti Federalist

Whadda he say ^^^^

----------


## awake

Ron is getting written out.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

well we squeaked outta dat one ... whew!

----------


## Cdn_for_liberty

where are Johnson's supporters?  so quiet after his responses.

----------


## Golding

Is Ron Paul still there?

----------


## Tinnuhana

Man! I can't get in Chat. It keeps saying come back in a few minutes!

----------


## ClayTrainor

GJ gave a great answer on immigration, imo.

----------


## eduardo89

Why aren't they asking Ron about immigration?

----------


## smithtg

no immigration question for RP, now skipping him and going to Godfather Pizza man

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Mr. Cain...

Mr. Cain..

Mr. Cain..

Why is he getting most of the questions?

----------


## EvilEngineer

Just got home.  Here you go Dr. Paul.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $100.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-05-05 20:34:22
Transaction ID: 283561853

----------


## Aldanga

> GJ gave a great answer on immigration, imo.


It was good, but the audience didn't like it.

----------


## nate895

I'm very disappointed with the questions so far. It's frustrating that just about everyone on stage is getting more time than Ron Paul.

----------


## Mike4Freedom

WTF? They are asking cain and pawlenty the majority of questions, this is supposed to be a debate not a Q and A, WTF

----------


## KramerDSP

Halfway through the debate.

----------


## SanDiegoForPaul

No Paul questions... Is someone keeping a count on this? I would like to see the numbers at the end of the debate.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

$#@! fox. We need to complete take over the next fox debate. shut them the hell down.

----------


## eduardo89

> GJ gave a great answer on immigration, imo.


 I kind of agree with him, document them, give them a temp. work permit, but force them to go back home and apply like anyone else if they want a green card/residence/citizenship

----------


## belian78

Ron should be expecting a very nice thank you card from the other candidates, for as much as they've pilfered from his talking points.

----------


## eduardo89

> Halfway through the debate.


Already?!?!

----------


## smithtg

fear, lets kill Quaddafi  you go Tim.  $#@!ing neocon

----------


## Eric21ND

Did you guys catch the Mike Wallace *eye roll* when the audience applauded Paul?

----------


## KramerDSP

People will see that RP isn't getting as many questions, even though he's on the front of Drudge and fundraised $800,000 in 21 hours. They'll start to say WTF

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

That's nice...Dr. Paul gets attacked in the immigration question and gets no opportunity to rebut.

----------


## smithtg

skipping RP what a disorganized mess

----------


## specsaregood

$#@! you fox

----------


## eduardo89

> Mr. Cain...
> 
> Mr. Cain..
> 
> Mr. Cain..
> 
> Why is he getting most of the questions?


Affirmative Action.

----------


## Bruno

I wish i had counted the questions.  about 3x as many for the 3 guys in the middle.

----------


## SanDiegoForPaul

Well, I'm donating more money. Ron is going to need all the help he can get when he gets little air time.

WE CAN DO THIS WITHOUT FOX.

----------


## KramerDSP

Santorum back tracking  - "Pakistan can be a vital ally"

----------


## AuH20

Another goddamn foreign policy question!!! MFers!!!!!!

----------


## eduardo89

Now Ron Paul's question will make him seem antisemitic...

----------


## CharlesTX

Ah...the Israel question for Ron.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

POW! Dr. Paul just blasted that "anti-semetic" trap question!

----------


## eduardo89

Good answer: Let Israel do whatever they want, they don't need to ask our permission.

----------


## awake

Mr. Cain is Mr. Koch.

----------


## AuH20

Great answer. Very impressive Ron.

----------


## eduardo89

> POW! Dr. Paul just blasted that "anti-semetic" trap question!


Slam dunk. Home Run. Touchdown.

----------


## KramerDSP

The announcers did NOT expect that answer from Ron!

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

Nice one Paul on Isreal!!!

----------


## RPIdeaMan08

lol "jew"

----------


## SanDiegoForPaul

:eyeroll: again during Ron applause.

----------


## Aldanga

> Good answer: Let Israel do whatever they want, they don't need to ask our permission.


This.

They need to ask Paul more economic questions. But they're not for a reason.

----------


## SilentBull

> G johnson, i dont know, might be me but...coming off a little effeminate?


I thought the same thing.

----------


## smithtg

brett baier in 20 years will have donald trump hair

----------


## specsaregood

nailed the israel question, despite the tricky setup

----------


## nate895

Ron Paul is nailing foreign policy tonight, his primary problem with the GOP electorate last time.

----------


## Koz

Nor will they ask him about the fed.

----------


## belian78

He doesn't get a ton of opportunity, but take advantage when he does.  I felt he answered that question very well.

----------


## AuH20

No Fed questions for Ron. hmmm. No inflation questions. hmmm. No income tax questions. hmmm. I'm shocked.

----------


## RPIdeaMan08

why did issue number one the economy get almost no questions, seriously misguided, almost makes me wish osama wouldnt have died this week

----------


## smithtg

keep cheer RPF people at the debate and sit on your hands for the neocons especially that guy that looks like Bob Saget

----------


## eduardo89

> No Fed questions for Ron. hmmm. No inflation questions. hmmm. No income tax questions. hmmm. I'm shocked.


Me too. It's almost as if Fox doesn't like him...

----------


## jkr

wOw!


they are avoiding the ron & gary show like the heerpies

----------


## eduardo89

> why did issue number one the economy get almost no questions, seriously misguided, almost makes me wish osama wouldnt have died this week


He died years ago

----------


## Eric21ND

> fear, lets kill Quaddafi  you go Tim.  $#@!ing neocon


Go over and fight Timmy!!

----------


## majinkoola

On foxnews.com they show the candidates after the commercial - RP is talking to Cain, Pawlenty gets makeup every break.

----------


## eduardo89

> wOw!
> 
> 
> they are avoiding the ron & gary show like the heerpies


But at least every Ron answer is met by more cheers than anyone else combined

----------


## Ranger29860

Anyone know if a vote for the winner poll will be up?

----------


## smithtg

more economy questions please Neo con fox news!  i know you are trolling

----------


## Cdn_for_liberty

Ron Paul talks to Herman Cain and Tim Pawlenty talks to Rick Santorum during the break.  Gary Johnson all alone.

----------


## SanDiegoForPaul

I would like to see a debate, not Q&A.

----------


## Philmanoman

Contact Fox
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,77538,00.html

Is it time yet?

----------


## IPSecure

On the stream, Dr. Paul speaking to Mr. Cain... the guy next to Cain, having makeup applied... lol

----------


## av4liberty

I'm glad y'all can hear us! The majority is way back in the back!

----------


## Bruno

Nailed marriage question!!

----------


## eduardo89

Yay! Ron Paul brought up that he's been married 50+ years!

Wish Newt was there for that...

----------


## smithtg

solid as a rock; just like the book.  Get the government out!

----------


## TER

Thank you!
Thank you for you generous donation!
Amount:
$500.00
Transaction ID:
283562711
Transaction date/time:
2011-05-05 20:50:34

----------


## ravedown

ha, they set him up on the marriage question. gotcha!

----------


## AuH20

Another garbage question.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Nailed the gay marriage question.

----------


## Bruno

> I'm glad y'all can hear us! The majority is way back in the back!


We can hear your polite cheers!  Perfect!

----------


## eduardo89

> Another garbage question.


Yup, trying to destroy him with social conservatives by painting him as pro-gay marriage

----------


## eduardo89

Gary just shot himself in the foot again with his pro-abortion stance

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

Ron has gotten better with the silver bullet questions

----------


## KramerDSP

> I'm glad y'all can hear us! The majority is way back in the back!


Not only can we hear you, the fox announcers are eyerolling after every single pro-Paul cheer.

----------


## Ranger29860

on another note is it just me is pawlenty orange?

----------


## Philmanoman

They are obviously hand picking the questions based on what they think the candidate might say...seems especially so when they actually ask Ron a question.Also what happened to asking a few of the candidates the same "exact" question?

----------


## eduardo89

Ron is the most conservative candidate!

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

Santorium softball

----------


## Ranger29860

santorum is pandering pos

----------


## eduardo89

> They are obviously hand picking the questions based on what they think the candidate might say...seems especially so when they actually ask Ron a question.Also what happened to asking a few of the candidates the same "exact" question?


This isn't a debate. It's a cherry-pick-questions session

----------


## Karsten

53, 54 years????

----------


## AuH20

Good answer Santorum. May not like you but...

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Santorum is sweating through his makeup and has been kind of high-pitched and spazzy in this debate.

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## madfoot

Ugghhh Santorum is such a creep.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

....did Ron leave?

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Oh Mr. Cain...  another question for you...

----------


## Karsten

> ....did Ron leave?


I think he had to go to the bathroom.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

Anybody ripped this for Youtube yet?  I couldn't load the stream.

----------


## eduardo89

> my wife who had never seen/heard of johnson asked me if he was gay......not that I care, just confirming that impression.


i thought that the first time i saw him too

----------


## BamaAla

> I'm glad y'all can hear us! The majority is way back in the back!


Finally posting! 

Wish I was there with yall so I could throw something at Chris Wallace and his eye rolling.

----------


## eduardo89

> Anybody ripped this for Youtube yet?  I couldn't load the stream.


justin.tv/debateme

----------


## Philmanoman

He even said "let me add"...framing the debate much.

----------


## eduardo89

Evolution question...stop wasting time!

----------


## Ranger29860

o god  not the creation question......

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

Kinda weird question I think though

----------


## mstrmac1

Don't forget to donate!

----------


## tpreitzel

Personally, I think Ron has difficulty expressing himself in terms _readily_ comprehendible to the Republican audience in the alloted time.

----------


## jct74

> Anybody ripped this for Youtube yet?  I couldn't load the stream.


MOXNEWS is already starting to upload, here's part 1:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t0kARR4WWM

----------


## Bruno

Pawlenty gets to answer on previous questions not asked of him and use his time that way?  Ron should do that with the last five questions he was not asked.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Lots of people on Twitter are making fun of Johnson, hinting that he's gay.

----------


## av4liberty

> Finally posting! 
> 
> Wish I was there with yall so I could throw something at Chris Wallace and his eye rolling.


I know! Super rude and annoying! Dr. Paul is killing it though!

----------


## AuH20

> Personally, I think Ron has difficulty expressing himself in terms _readily_ comprehendible to the Republican audience in the alloted time.


He's much better in long form.

----------


## Bruno

Oh, $#@!, this should be interesting to hear Paul's "problem down the road" question.

----------


## Texan4Life

Tim Pawlenty is a robot

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

I bet they ask RP about earmarks.

----------


## eduardo89

Paw getting grilled on cap and trade? I think Wallace doesn't like him honestly...

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

silver bullet for TPAW ... YES!

----------


## eduardo89

> I bet they ask RP about earmarks.


Probably.

Has drug legalization come up yet to try and sink Ron and GJ (not that he needs any help)

----------


## Sentinelrv

It could be the racist newsletters.

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

Any Ron Paul supporter who makes fun of Gary Johnson as being "a gay" is $#@!ing scum, no better than a neocon.  Seriously.  Grow up, and stop making us Ron Paul supporters look like giggling high schoolers.

----------


## Polomy

Paw "Do we have to?" right before the incriminating video plays pfft..

----------


## eduardo89

Paw: I don't bop it, twist it, pull it...

----------


## ihsv

Ron Paul is right next to you, Pawlenty

----------


## Karsten

His problem down the road is Fox News being unfair and unbalanced.

----------


## Bruno

Ouch, Pawlenty:  "Nobody's perfect, come on up here if you're perfect."

----------


## Golding

Guaranteed they're going to ask Ron Paul about the newsletter.

----------


## eduardo89

> Any Ron Paul supporter who makes fun of Gary Johnson as being "a gay" is $#@!ing scum, no better than a neocon.  Seriously.  Grow up, and stop making Ron Paul look bad.


I never made fun of him, just said my first impression of him was he's gay. Nothing bad about saying that...

----------


## ravedown

Paw just got destroyed on cap and trade- that was damaging...he looked BAD

----------


## AuH20

Wallace is a dick. I hate this prick.

----------


## trey4sports

Jesus, is it me or does Rick Santorum just look f'n angry? Gritting his teeth the whole damn speech. Somethin' wrong with his madula-oblungata

----------


## Ranger29860

come on nail the drug question!

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

Druuuugggss

----------


## eduardo89

Santorum's last comment I totally agree with.


Oh here comes the drug question for Ron!!

----------


## KramerDSP

Santorum lost the female vote.

----------


## TIMB0B

Here's the drug question

----------


## specsaregood

> Any Ron Paul supporter who makes fun of Gary Johnson as being "a gay" is $#@!ing scum, no better than a neocon.  Seriously.  Grow up, and stop making us Ron Paul supporters look like giggling high schoolers.


who did that?

----------


## Bruno

I am so glad he got that question ,and he nailed it!!

----------


## eduardo89

Ron Paul:

----------


## Anti Federalist

Huzzah!!!!

----------


## Bruno

WAllace just promoted Ron Paul to Senator!!! LMAO!!

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

Yesssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!

----------


## EvilEngineer

Lol, Senator?

----------


## TIMB0B

Haha!  Yes!

----------


## Golding

Oh my god, Ron Paul is amazing.

----------


## Ekrub

Oh man that was awesome!!!!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

OMG! Ron Paul just killed that question! That was a home run!!!

----------


## leipo

LMAO, Ron Paul is killing it!

----------


## Anti Federalist

Home mutherfucking run!!!!!

----------


## eduardo89

> Lol, Senator?


Rand is wearing a Ron mask.

----------


## Corto_Maltese

Ron rules!

----------


## RPIdeaMan08

Thats why Ron will win

----------


## Ranger29860

he just $#@!ing nailed that that question.

----------


## tpreitzel

Oh, Ron .... Ron nailed the drug issue ..

----------


## eduardo89

> Home mutherfucking run!!!!!




Completely out of the ballpark.

----------


## Polomy

Dr Paul be killing them!!

----------


## Aldanga

That was perfect. Ron Paul destroyed that question.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Donating another $100 right now just for the WoD answer.

----------


## specsaregood

i got the imprssion dr.paul was mocking him on followup

----------


## Karsten

OMG that was awesome.  Defending legalization outright, rather than just hiding behind states rights!!!!

----------


## eduardo89

> he just $#@!ing nailed that that question.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

Good job Gary

----------


## LibertyPhanatic

FREEEEEEEEDDDDOOOOOOOOMMMM!!!

Out of the freakin' park!!!

----------


## Karsten

> i got the imprssion dr.paul was mocking him on followup


Ya think?

----------


## VBRonPaulFan

hahahahah i couldn't stop laughing when he answered the heroin question! oh man he made the whole argument against legalizing drugs look completely silly!

----------


## Bruno

Gary's best answer yet.  Both he and Ron nailed the drug issue

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Wow! What an answer by Ron on drugs!

----------


## AuH20

Gary sounds like the cowardly lion from the Wizard of Oz. I'm sorry.

----------


## Aldanga

The Paul-Johnson tag team was very good in this instance.

----------


## The Grinning Maniac

You know...Paul's still my first choice, but I kind of like this Johnson guy. But talking the talk and walking the walk are different. Need to look at his record.

----------


## Ranger29860

he just made a mockery out of wallace called him completely out for that slanted question.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

Ron's been practicing...awesome responses

----------


## TIMB0B

Don't throw Paul under the bus, Cain!

----------


## Golding

And getting cheered for it.
In a Republican presidential candidate debate.
On live cable TV.

----------


## Ranger29860

omg bring up the poll!

----------


## awake

Cain: I will be different...hack

----------


## Golding

> OMG that was awesome.  Defending legalization outright, rather than just hiding behind states rights!!!!


And getting cheered for it.
In a Republican presidential candidate debate.
On live cable TV.

----------


## nate895

> Gary sounds like the cowardly lion from the Wizard of Oz. I'm sorry.


That describes it pretty well.

----------


## Bruno

> Guaranteed they're going to ask Ron Paul about the newsletter.


I bet they won't.  $20.12 donation bet?

----------


## eduardo89

Whenever Pawlenty talks, I want to smash his face in with a brick. I can't stand his smug-ass face.

Edit: Metaphorical brick.

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

Can you guys imagine if Ron was the only one on the stage who didn't support water boarding, who didn't support banning gays from marrying, who supported legalizing marijuana?  He would look like a fringe candidate all over again.  It's fantastic that both Ron AND Gary are running.

----------


## KramerDSP

Man, that was awesome. Even Chris Wallace laughed.

----------


## tpreitzel

LoL at the suggestion that Obama is unbeatable ....

----------


## Philmanoman

Did they throw heroine in on Gary Johnson?Hasnt he said something about all drugs being legalized?

----------


## eduardo89

> Can you guys imagine if Ron was the only one on the stage who didn't support water boarding, who didn't support banning gays from marrying, who supported legalizing marijuana?  He would look like a fringe candidate all over again.  It's fantastic that both Ron AND Gary are running.


Fantastic for the debates, not so much for the primaries. I hope Gary drops out before the voting begins and runs for Senate.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

ron needs to mention the poll damnit!

----------


## jmdrake

Ron Paul: Obama is beatable because he doesn't understand the business cycle and why prices and unemployment are going up.  There is no correction from the bubble created by the federal reserve.  People will vote from their belly because they will be hungry.

----------


## eduardo89

Damn..it's almost done 

MORE RON PAUL QUESTIONS!! (and donatations  )

----------


## Bruno

They are going to ask the candidates present about the ones that they wish were?  Give me a break!

----------


## TIMB0B

> Whenever Pawlenty talks, I want to smash his face in with a brick. I can't stand his smug-ass face.
> 
> Edit: Metaphorical brick.


How about a snowball?

----------


## Karsten

> Can you guys imagine if Ron was the only one on the stage who didn't support water boarding, who didn't support banning gays from marrying, who supported legalizing marijuana?  He would look like a fringe candidate all over again.  It's fantastic that both Ron AND Gary are running.


YES, hope all the GJ haters listen.  Having 2/5ths of the field is such a refreshing change.

----------


## eduardo89

> How about a snowball?


Packed into ice? Sure.

----------


## Koz

Who gives a f*** about the candidates who are not there.

----------


## jct74

Gary Johnson is trending on twitter.

----------


## Karsten

> Can you guys imagine if Ron was the only one on the stage who didn't support water boarding, who didn't support banning gays from marrying, who supported legalizing marijuana?  He would look like a fringe candidate all over again.  It's fantastic that both Ron AND Gary are running.


YES, hope all the GJ haters listen.  Having 2/5ths of the field is such a refreshing change.

----------


## eduardo89

> Who gives a f*** about the candidates who are not there.


Fox does, cause the "top tier" guys are the important ones!

----------


## Golding

> I bet they won't.  $20.12 donation bet?


A little late for me to make a donation bet.

I guess it makes sense that they didn't.  Why trot out their faithful last-ditch effort right out of the gate?  I just didn't think they'd think that the War on Drugs question, which RP has been killing for decades, would be their "tough question".

----------


## AuH20

> Fox does, cause the "top tier" guys are the important ones!


They're trying to torpedo the 2nd tier tonight.

----------


## eduardo89

I bet Ron will get coaxed into trashing Palin...

----------


## ravedown

Paw and Santorum are weaker than i expected. Not worried/

----------


## eduardo89

hahaha what an awesome answer!

----------


## mport1

Gary Johnson is doing awesome too.  Very glad he is up there as well.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Roflmao !!!!!!

----------


## eduardo89

Ron's one liners are awesome

----------


## trey4sports

Ron hit a home run baby!

----------


## jackers

I love Ron showing more humor this time around!

And no, he definitely shouldn't feel threatened!

----------


## Aldanga

Ron comes across as a very likable guy who is honest. This is good for him.

----------


## ihsv

Amount:	$25.00
Transaction ID:	28356****
Transaction date/time:	2011-05-05 21:26:34

----------


## eduardo89

Gary's answer was humorous.

----------


## nate895

Johnson got Everest in!

----------


## trey4sports

can't hardly believe how strong our presence is there tonight. Thank you so much RPFers for going and attending. True Patriots!

----------


## pcosmar

Why do I get the feeling some of these folks are stand-ins for folks that aren't there.

----------


## Aldanga

That was a really, really weak closing statement.

----------


## eduardo89

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Ron stuttered! Otherwise great answer, as always.

----------


## TIMB0B

What a BS closer by Cain.

----------


## Cdn_for_liberty

LOL Herman Cain's ending statement is cheesy as hell

----------


## Golding

I admittedly laughed hard at "What are you running from?"

----------


## eduardo89

Pawlenty: shameless plug

----------


## Corto_Maltese

One of 45678things i like about Ron is that he doesnt use the cheesy "god bless america" line.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Pawlenty really acts like a politician.  What's with the insincere hand movements while he talks???

----------


## Ray

Wow, I feel bad for Gary. He got RP08 treatment today.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

Ron is so honest and he wears it on his sleeve.  Cain, Pawlenty and Santorum sound so... programmed...

----------


## eduardo89

> Pawlenty really acts like a politician.  What's with the insincere hand movements while he talks???


He's a Huckbot.

----------


## Aldanga

lol at plugging their websites.

----------


## eduardo89

> Ron is so honest and he wears it on his sleeve.  Cain, Pawlenty and Santorum sound so... programmed...


Cain: Programmed by the Fed
Paw: Programed by Huck
Santorum: Programmed by...well...umm...who cares?

----------


## jmdrake

Ron Paul: "Bring the troops home, restore sound money". 

That's bumper sticker ready.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Interestingly enough, GJ's principles on good government sound an awful lot like my H587 Jobs Bill...

----------


## eduardo89

> Ron is so honest and he wears it on his sleeve.  Cain, Pawlenty and Santorum sound so... programmed...


Cain: Programmed by the Fed
Paw: Programed by Huck
Santorum: Programmed by...well...umm...who cares?

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

Fu frank!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kylie

Rick Santorum, 



He is Buzz Lightyear, man!


"To infinity, and beyond!!"

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

How many of these folks are paid!!!! Bull$#@!!

----------


## Karsten

That was good.  Didn't kill me as much to watch as the 07-08 debates!

----------


## jct74

Wtf???

----------


## cindy25

was it a mistake for RP to skip Hannity?

why is the crowd supporting Cain?

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

Eat me frank putz!

----------


## Golding

FU Frank is pimping Herman Cain?

Weird.

----------


## amonasro

omg  How many of you think Herman Cain won the debate?  (entire room of hands go up)  Hmmmmmm  Frank Luntz everybody

----------


## dbill27

I've been saying for awhile cain is the most dangerous man. The cain/huckabee or cain split ticket with any candidate in any order wins

----------


## Shane Harris

cain sucked?

----------


## zade

$#@! this focus group, honestly

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

My girlfriend noticed something:

"Every candidate save for Ron talked about themselves in their closing argument. I wonder if other people will notice that and appreciate it"

lul at the Cain lovers on Hannity

----------


## eduardo89

I thought they'd pump up Paw as their candidate, I didn't see them going for Cain!

$#@! Fox.

----------


## VBRonPaulFan

you've gotta be kidding me. he gave a bunch of general and vague responses and he 'hit it out of the park'? wow.

----------


## KramerDSP

f u frank!!!!

Herman Cain love fest

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

My girlfriend noticed something:

"Every candidate save for Ron talked about themselves in their closing argument. I wonder if other people will notice that and appreciate it"

lul at the Cain lovers on Hannity

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Here we go with the Frank Luntz propaganda, promoting Herman Cain. Give me a break!

----------


## AuH20

Ron is poor at explaining detailed solutions, granted that he's treated like garbage by the biased questions. That's why Cain came off better. It's not just flawed Frank Luntz methodology.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Wow...those people are so fake. My god what a joke.

Cain is a textbook 2004 Republican Neo-Con. Cain? More like McCain.

----------


## pcosmar

Cain is ,,,,,,,,

no I won't.  

very low opinion.

----------


## eduardo89

Ron Paul should have stayed for Hannity...

----------


## Shane Harris

republican party = F.U.B.A.R

----------


## dbill27

Cains not a politician, he's black which is a plus, most people in America see working at the fed as a plus. The end the fed crowd is still a minority, most think we just need someone who understands it. We have to bring this guy down with something else.

----------


## sparebulb

Fox "News" strategy revealed:  Herman Cain was selected the designated placeholder until such time that Romney/Palin/Huck/Newt enter the race.  Cain will be easily swept aside later.

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

Ron and Gary moved the national dialogue forward tonight!

----------


## cindy25

being black is not a plus in a GOP primary, and would only be a plus in the general if the Dems dump Obama.  blacks will vote Dem unless Obama is dumped; then they would be so angry a black on the Rep ticket makes sense.

the race card to play is Hispanic.

----------


## R3volutionJedi

Where is the txt to vote poll???????

----------


## Proph

> was it a mistake for RP to skip Hannity?
> 
> why is the crowd supporting Cain?



It's "$#@! you, Frank."  That's why they're supporting Cain.  I normally don't get into this quasi-conspiracy $#@!, but this $#@! makes a living off of "spin."

And yeah...if Ron skipped Hannity purposefully, it probably was a mistake.  However, if he had already made an obligation to go to the tea party thing before the Hannity show asked, I think it was okay.  It means he has character because sticks to his word.  I wouldn't put it past Hannity to straight up lie like that, though.

I was thinking the debate went well until the post-show.  It was a *lot* more fair this time around.  $#@!-You-Frank ruined it, though.  Cain?  Really?

I'm tipsiebeans, btw.  $#@! pissed me off enough to post in this stupor...but if I'm using words like "stupor," I'm apparently not that intoxicated...amirite?  I'm still pissed off, though.

Also...notice how they didn't have a god damn post-debate vote this time around?  Methinks they're scurred.

----------


## eduardo89

> Where is the txt to vote poll???????


 there is none, fox doesn't want to announce ron paul winning something

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

Yep, I wouldn't be holding my breath waiting for the text vote poll. They know that THE REVOLUTION = the masters of the technological universe. ... BTW, Frank can stilllll kiss my ass!

----------


## eduardo89

Ok i'm done with this fox crap...i'm gonna watch the canucks!

Go canucks!

----------


## Paulatized

> Where is the txt to vote poll???????


No need for that, votes already been taken, Cain won, don't need your vote.

----------


## Depressed Liberator

I really, really hate all these candidates, besides Paul and Johnson that is.  If Paul doesn't win the nomination, just $#@! everything about that god damn party.

----------


## eduardo89

> No need for that, votes already been taken, Cain won, don't need your vote.


Yeah 28/29 voted for Cain. He wins. Election over.

----------


## Lucille

Doherty live-blogged it: http://reason.com/blog/2011/05/05/th...not-quite-live

----------


## Chieppa1

Ron left because he's a major candidate and has a base to talk to. He will NEVER pander. And I get tired of people on here telling him what he "should have done". I converted so many voters tonight.

----------


## Lucille

double post.

Ron was great!

----------


## eduardo89

vote for ron:

httpx://nation.foxnews.com/#pd_a_5021677

----------


## KramerDSP

The Luntz panel is full of idiots. It boggles the mind.

----------


## hillertexas

voted
Rep. Ron Paul 81.4%

Gov. Tim Pawlenty 1.07%

Sen. Rick Santorum 1.07%

Herman Cain 15.38%

Gov. Gary Johnson 1.07%

----------


## nobody's_hero

> vote for ron:
> 
> httpx://nation.foxnews.com/#pd_a_5021677


We're killing it in that poll, lol. 

81.74% Paul

----------


## payme_rick

Ron did great... fumbled once or twice but for the most part did great, esspecially on the Israel question...  I think some neocon minds exploded in the crowd tonight...

Gary Johnson didn't do too well...  they asked him the abortion deal early, he never recovered... I really feel like sending him a "get well soon" card...

InSanitorum (sp?) scared me at the start...  he had all sorts of applause going with his buzzwords/phrases/speak-english etc..., but was glad to hear his vocal-support go down as the debate was wrapping up...

Pawlenty, bleh, he did alright...

Cain lacked any substance at all, but he was blunt and played to a Fox-style audience well IMO... he had softball questions, but he more than knocked 'em out of the park (though he didn't really answer them)...  like I said, no substance, but a lot of the dumbasses watching that debate aren't looking for substance... really sad...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> being black is not a plus in a GOP primary, and would only be a plus in the general if the Dems dump Obama.  blacks will vote Dem unless Obama is dumped; then they would be so angry a black on the Rep ticket makes sense.
> 
> the race card to play is Hispanic.


That's just not true.  I, a Republican won the African American vote in Halifax County against an active Democratic candidate.  That victory enabled me to win my race.  I spoke with them (not at them) and I told the truth.  I shared my plan to make jobs, which I have been enacting, and explained (also true) that I am fighting to restore the Frederick Douglass vision for the Republican party.

The idea that "a Republican will never win the Black vote" is a lie, which I myself have demonstrated as patently false.  In fact, I dare say the key to future _long-term victories_ by the GOP will be found in partnering with minority conservatives to achieve libertarian, anticollectivist, and constitutionalist goals.

Go into the Black communities, and lay out the platform of Frederick Douglass beside the platform of Ron Paul, and show how you want to restore that vision and set America free again.

And then watch the polls on election day.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

One can flip a coin as to whether it was right or wrong to not be on Fox post debate. I think RP just decided $#@! it, no need to put my head in Hannity's noose and show 'em that I can and will speak on TV, in part, on my terms. In other words, we've moved on and up a little over these guys who are donwline from me in the poll and cash and if you want me, you have to do so on my terms a bit and hurt your own ratings if ya don't. Balllsy. Go speak to the grassroots in SC for a while. Real campaigning. In this case, I like it.

----------


## KevinR

We're losing to Cain!!! Vote now! hxxp://www.theblaze.com/blog/#post-66351

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

> We're killing it in that poll, lol. 
> 
> 81.74% Paul


Wonder why there wasn't a text poll? HA! WE ARE the masters of the political technological universe. Fox plays in OUR world!

----------


## ihsv

Paw sounded exactly like a Romney-wannabe.

----------


## cindy25

> We're losing to Cain!!! Vote now! hxxp://www.theblaze.com/blog/#post-66351


ahead already, but Cain strength surprising.

----------


## hillertexas

> We're losing to Cain!!! Vote now! hxxp://www.theblaze.com/blog/#post-66351


voted:

Herman Cain 44.34% (274 votes)

Tim Pawlenty 2.75% (17 votes)

Rick Santorum 4.21% (26 votes)

Ron Paul 47.9% (296 votes)

Gary Johnson 0.81% (5 votes)

----------


## EvilEngineer

not a good poll, it's spamable

----------


## nate895

> ahead already, but Cain strength surprising.


Why? He did really well in the debate. Just 'cause he didn't say things you agree with doesn't mean he didn't have all the right rhetoric.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Rep. Ron Paul 84.83%   
Gov. Tim Pawlenty 0.98%   
Sen. Rick Santorum 0.68%   
Herman Cain 12.43%   
Gov. Gary Johnson 1.08% 

FU FRANK!


Bunkloco

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

I want a clip of Ron's answer to drug legalization. That was probably the single greatest answer I've ever heard to anything.

----------


## cindy25

> Why? He did really well in the debate. Just 'cause he didn't say things you agree with doesn't mean he didn't have all the right rhetoric.


Mike Gravel did well in Dem debates, and went nowhere.  Does anyone seriously think Cain has a chance to win even 1 primary?

----------


## jmhudak17

> I want a clip of Ron's answer to drug legalization. That was probably the single greatest answer I've ever heard to anything.


This. That was amazing.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

As I said on a related thread: Lesson one from debate 1 of the 2012 race---since FOX et al clearly will be doing EXACTLY what they did in 2007-8, let's stop inflating the importance of these cable TV debates. The job of the campaign and each supporter is to get Paul's name out there to the BROADCAST TV audience (10-20 times larger), which will force the cable news outlets to be fair to Paul. The point of the cable debates is for the MSM to position themselves as "giving all the contenders a chance" while really maneuvering to advertise the establishment choices. 

The primary debates act as a shunt to distract our attention from getting CBS/NBC/ABC to cover Paul, much like the Commission on Presidential Debates next fall takes the heat for excluding third parties, by design, so that the Democrat or Republican candidate doesn't have to face it for doing their own excluding (after all, they could always hold a debate outside of the CBD auspices that includes other candidates). Don't get distracted this time. Whether Luntz et al will ever play fair is irrelevant, getting Paul more coverage on regular TV is what's important.

----------


## Rishinfreakapotamus



----------


## KramerDSP

> 


Greatest fifth post of any poster in the history of this forum! 

+ Rep

----------


## AGRP

Id like to point out the utter look of disgust on Wallace's face after one of the times the audience cheered for Ron Paul.

----------


## cindy25

Hannity pushing Rubio for VP. 
is there a viable Hispanic besides neo-con Rubio?  anyone know anything about the NM gov?

----------


## PineGroveDave

> Id like to point out the utter look of disgust on Wallace's face after one of the times the audience cheered for Ron Paul.


I noticed that as well...I'd love to bitch slap that punk ass little bitch...just saying.

----------


## Tinnuhana

Letter from GJ:




> If you didn’t get a chance to tune in, you’ll certainly hear all about it during the next few days. I’m referring, of course, to the First-in-the-South Republican Primary Debate.
> 
> Tonight, millions of Americans from across the country got their first glimpse of the most qualified candidate for President, Governor Gary Johnson. And you can bet they’ll be talking about his unique plan for a freer, more prosperous America.
> 
> It’s been an exciting day-and-a-half for Governor Johnson. Earlier today, before the debate, he addressed the Greenville, SC Tea Party’s Freedom Rally. Let me tell you – the response was fantastic. It’s clear that Americans from all walks of life have a deep desire to rein in government spending and restore fiscal sanity.
> If you liked the message that you heard from Governor Johnson tonight, please show him your support with a generous donation.

----------


## Brett85

> I want a clip of Ron's answer to drug legalization. That was probably the single greatest answer I've ever heard to anything.


I thought Gary Johnson's answer to that question was much better.  He talked about the costs of drug prohibition, which will convince a lot more people than talking about the issue from the liberty angle.

----------


## Ranger29860

> I thought Gary Johnson's answer to that question was much better.  He talked about the costs of drug prohibition, which will convince a lot more people than talking about the issue from the liberty angle.


I may want paul for president more but i am glad ron and johnson worked in near perfect tandem to get the whole message across.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

The question was framed differently, and Ron got the crowd roaring for legalizing heroin. Seriously. In South Carolina.

I bet you loved Ron's response regarding Israel 

Also, seeing the first debate, Ron and Gary are going to alternate taking the hard stances on issues. I think it's going to work out after all.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Dr. Paul badly needs help preparing for these debates.  I simply do not understand why he continues to refuse to get that help from someone.  Perhaps someone like Doug Wead.

----------


## freshjiva

> Dr. Paul badly needs help preparing for these debates.  I simply do not understand why he continues to refuse to get that help from someone.  Perhaps someone like Doug Wead.


I agree. To us, RP is awesome. But to the average voter, he did not win any new support.

----------


## Brett85

> The question was framed differently, and Ron got the crowd roaring for legalizing heroin. Seriously. In South Carolina.
> 
> I bet you loved Ron's response regarding Israel 
> 
> Also, seeing the first debate, Ron and Gary are going to alternate taking the hard stances on issues. I think it's going to work out after all.


I thought that Ron's response on Israel was great, and he needs to answer all of the questions in that manner.  What he said came across as being strong, but it was still the non interventionist position to take.  

But were all of the people cheering for Ron the campaign for liberty people?  Or do you think it was the general audience that agreed with him on that?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> But were all of the people cheering for Ron the campaign for liberty people?  Or do you think it was the general audience that agreed with him on that?


I'm betting it was the C4L people.  None of the people in front clapped.

----------


## doodle

Didn't see this thread before staring my own soap box.


I missed first quarter and watched the rest of debate today. I got the sense that overall, debate today was bit less energetic compred to now historic 08 debates, both from the questioners and candidates camps. Part of the reason for less sparks today maybe there were no more hardcore neocon idealogues on stage to disagree with Ron's cut spending/we are broke/end foreign empire spending etc. and many on both sides of the candidates/media pundits have come to accept what Ron was predicting. Hence a lot of "we are broke" from podiums today as opposed to lonesome RP in 08.

Overall I felt Ron did better than everyone else, although RP did not display his top performance today. Maybe time to warmup for the bigger deabtes ahead.

Ron Paul raiang almost $1Mil today attests also that RP's magic is growing.

----------


## tpreitzel

> Ron comes across as a very likable guy who is honest. This is good for him.


Right, Ron needs to display that charismatic smile more often. Although I disagree with Johnson's position on abortion, at least he stuck to his principles. He didn't sound like a typical waffling politician pandering to the electorate.

----------


## doodle

> Ron comes across as a very likable guy who is honest. This is good for him.


That is his secret. 

Ron Paul is a rarity in modern day politics with his honesty and courage to speak the truth even when it's very unpopular to do so, that is why he inspires such level of loyalty among those who get to know him even if they don't agree 100% with him on every single issue.

----------


## Toureg89

is there a youtube link in this 10+ page thread?

----------


## Shane Harris

someone needs to ask faux news how many "top-tier" candidates raised 1,000,000 dollars today??? thats what I thought.

but on the other hand at least the other candidates got $#@! for pussing out after the debate.

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

Youtube??  I was at work all night and couldn't watch...

----------


## 07041826



----------


## SamuraisWisdom

> 


You are awesome

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Watch this.  I can walk up to a Tea Partier into Cain, and legitimately say:

"You know, I do like Cain, because he appeals the the workingman, and  had a record of making things work.  He will probably be able to cut a lot of red tape, he also knows how the military  works, and would not have to be trained to be Commander in Chief.

He sounds ok domestically, and the right economic advisers could maybe help, and finally, as an unpolished not-politician you can  be pretty sure that he actually means what he says.

But there is a problem, and it is a deal-breaker for fundamental Constitutionalist reform of government.  Cain is still advancing the Wilsonian foreign policy, USA world-police, which if we don't  give up on will one day break our own back as a nation. (and perhaps too soon for comfort)

It costs a lot of money to police the planet. At the moment we are  indebting our unborn grandchildren to police the world today. How is _ that_ all going to work out in the end?

debate references: Thomas Jefferson, Robert A Taft, Woodrow Wilson

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Dr. Paul badly needs help preparing for these debates.  I simply do not understand why he continues to refuse to get that help from someone.  Perhaps someone like Doug Wead.


Debate coach Doug Wead.  Heavens.  we _must_ make that happen.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I want a clip of Ron's answer to drug legalization. That was probably the single greatest answer I've ever heard to anything.


 Forget "There you go again!" (Reagan v. Mondale).
Forget "...you're no Jack Kennedy" (Bentsen v. Quayle).

"Oh, yeah! ... I don't wanna use heroin, so I need the government to take care of me, so I need these laws!!"
*
Ron Paul FTW!*

----------


## Aldanga

> Debate coach Doug Wead.  Heavens.  we _must_ make that happen.


 I was just thinking about this tonight. This is a necessity.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

Ron seriously needs a debate coach. Like a one of the previous post said: he might sound amazing to us but he doesn't really appeal to your AVERAGE GOP voter. Dr. Paul needs to refine his image and his message to make it resonate with the average GOP voter...

-talk about his consistency
-talk about our economic problems in SIMPLE TERMS
-talk about how he pointed out our problems back in 2008
-talk about how he's the best chance the GOP has winning in 2012
-talk about how he's the ONLY candidate who served in the military

there are TONS of things that he doesn't talk about but HE NEEDS TO.

----------


## doodle

> 


Thank you, I had missed some very important parts of the debate.

It was not a low energy debate really as I thought earlier.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I was just thinking about this tonight. This is a necessity.


What if the grassroots raised the money to pay Wead's salary and expenses to be a debate coach, and then offer his services to Dr. Paul's campaign for free?

----------


## ForLibertyFight

> What if the grassroots raised the money to pay Wead's salary and expenses to be a debate coach, and then offer his services to Dr. Paul's campaign for free?


We just raised a million dollars for him tonight. 
The official campaign should pay for one if they are SERIOUS about winning this time around.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Dr. Paul badly needs help preparing for  these debates.  I simply do not understand why he continues to refuse to  get that help from someone.  Perhaps someone like Doug Wead.





> Debate coach Doug Wead.  Heavens.  we _must_ make that happen.


Tom Woods agrees.
http://www.tomwoods.com/blog/the-ron-paul-moneybomb/



> The Ron Paul Debate Day Moneybomb has raised just over $1 million, a  very substantial achievement.  The initial goal was $2 million.  One  thing that would help fundraising substantially is some kind of  indication that the money will be better spent this time.  Many people  went into considerable debt last time in order to max out to the  campaign, only to see amateurish TV ads, squandered opportunities,  legions of unreturned phone calls, and so on.  These good people deserve  better.  Will things be different this time?  Will the personnel  change, in light of the 2008 campaigns problems, or will we see the  same names again?  *Will there be the kind of debate rehearsal and  coaching that goes on in other campaigns?*  This kind of information  would go a long way toward reassuring the grassroots that the official  campaign is a good place to send their money.


(emphasis mine)




> What if the grassroots raised the money to  pay Wead's salary and expenses to be a debate coach, and then offer his  services to Dr. Paul's campaign for free?


Perhaps Tom could be prevailed upon to approach the campaign about this?

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

I nominate Tom Woods to be Ron's debate coach.

----------


## BenIsForRon

booooooooooooooom shakalaka

----------


## georgiaboy

Ron's answers have definitely improved over 2008's.  His personality and energy came off well.  Likability factor much improved.  More coaching, please.

Fox continues to disappoint.  I had thought there were signals that he was going to be treated better this time around, but the gotcha type questions continue.  Their attempts at marginalizing are just disgusting.  Not giving Ron Paul - as they said the godfather of the tea party - economic questions, especially knowing this is what is on people's minds now, not drugs or marriage, is really disgusting.

This time around, though, I think the rank & file are poised to see through this media charade.  I think Fox actually came off looking more overt in their manipulation, and people are wising up.

The fight continues, and even despite their efforts, we are in fact winning.

RP2012.

----------


## aGameOfThrones

"I need the government to take care of me: I don't want to use heroin, so I need these laws!"~Ron Paul

----------


## Brett85

> Watch this.  I can walk up to a Tea Partier into Cain, and legitimately say:
> 
> "You know, I do like Cain, because he appeals the the workingman, and  had a record of making things work.  He will probably be able to cut a lot of red tape, he also knows how the military  works, and would not have to be trained to be Commander in Chief.
> 
> He sounds ok domestically, and the right economic advisers could maybe help, and finally, as an unpolished not-politician you can  be pretty sure that he actually means what he says.
> 
> But there is a problem, and it is a deal-breaker for fundamental Constitutionalist reform of government.  Cain is still advancing the Wilsonian foreign policy, USA world-police, which if we don't  give up on will one day break our own back as a nation. (and perhaps too soon for comfort)
> 
> It costs a lot of money to police the planet. At the moment we are  indebting our unborn grandchildren to police the world today. How is _ that_ all going to work out in the end?
> ...


When did he advocate an interventionist foreign policy in the debate?  He basically gave a neutral answer on the Afghanistan issue, saying that he would study the issue and discuss it with commanders on the ground.  On Hannity's show he said that the United States shouldn't police the world.  I'm not a Herman Cain supporter, but it's important to accurately represent what he believes in.  He really hasn't articulated a clear foreign policy vision to be honest.

----------


## WilliamC

Better late than never.

Amount: $50.00 
Transaction ID: 283627498 
Transaction date/time: 2011-05-06 09:26:35

----------


## GuerrillaXXI

I'm very impressed with Ron's performance here. I think he handled the "gotcha" questions from those Fox News maggots with a lot of poise and confidence and hit several home runs. Outstanding!

----------


## low preference guy

> Dr. Paul badly needs help preparing for these debates.  I simply do not understand why he continues to refuse to get that help from someone.  Perhaps someone like Doug Wead.


He is not getting help because he is doing great. Moreover, Ron Paul recently said that his advisers don't want to change his positions, but present them differently. Ron said he can't do that, and I'm glad because he is doing awesome.

----------


## Matthew Zak

Yeah Ron stumbles when he tries to roll out some pre-rehersed one liners. He's witty enough to make great points on the spot... he's educated.

----------


## AuH20

> He is not getting help because he is doing great. Moreover, Ron Paul recently said that his advisers don't want to change his positions, but present them differently. Ron said he can't do that, and I'm glad because he is doing awesome.


He's not doing great. He has the tendency to stammer and not complete his thoughts coherently. I blame alot of that on the short response time. He's much better in casual sit downs (see the Glenn Beck interview). Face it. Ron is not a good campaigner in this superficial soundbyte driven campaign environment.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

A debate coach shouldn't even have to change the way you present yourself.  He just has to play devils advocate and argue with you a few hours every day.  It's called sharpening the knife.  the Bible calls it "iron against iron"

----------


## pcosmar

> A debate coach shouldn't even have to change the way you present yourself.  He just has to play devils advocate and argue with you a few hours every day.  It's called sharpening the knife.  *the Bible calls it "iron against iron"*


Yes it does. and that is also what we do here.

That whole thing and the aftermath is really disgusting. There was only one man on that stage that was guided by principals.
My brain is not even able to fully absorb the reactions I am seeing.

I've been out rolling ******s trying to clear my head. 
Did everybody watch the same show I did?
Do these other folks represent Your Values?
Do they have any values that are apparent?

I'm having a failure to comprehend.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Yes it does. and that is also what we do here.
> 
> That whole thing and the aftermath is really disgusting. There was only one man on that stage that was guided by principals.
> My brain is not even able to fully absorb the reactions I am seeing.
> 
> I've been out rolling ******s trying to clear my head. 
> Did everybody watch the same show I did?
> Do these other folks represent Your Values?
> Do they have any values that are apparent?
> ...


I thought RP was awesome, he has a different attitude than he did in 2007/2008 and it is obvious that he will be remarkably stronger this time around.  I agree some people have already run way off into the weeds, probably panicking at the obvious chance of winning, but still I don't think a discussion on how to help make a stronger, better, more "Ron Paul-ish" Ron Paul emerge in the debates is out of order.  

I have already said, everything he needs to do, he is already doing.  He is already taking a more executive approach over a deliberative approach.  He is already being more assertive in the debates.  He is already tightening his language into memorable sound bites (to a large degree when compared to 2007-2008).  Personally, I think working with Doug Wead to sharpen that particular facet is an amazing idea.  Wead has a keen sense of journalistic entrapment, and an ironic sense of prevailing political philosophies.  Just the perfect thing to help turn trap-avoidances into audience-laughing jokes, which has always endeared a candidate to the American people before.

Everything they need to be doing, they are already doing.  They just may not have considered Wead, nor (I am sure) has Wead himself even heard of the proposition.  I just think it's the perfect chemistry to help create strength even faster than they already are.

----------


## Zap!

Santorum is so pro-war it's disgusting. Too bad, because if you take his views on gays and abortion (which I agree with him on) and combine them with Ron Paul, you get Pat Buchanan.

Ron did excellent, I really think he could win this time around.

----------


## Zap!

Don't take this the wrong way anybody, but how was a black man a CEO of a pizza place? Even if it were an Irishman or a German, that would be pushing it. Couldn't they find an Italian American?

----------


## georgiaboy

I think Ron won this debate head over heels over everyone else, and I think much of voting GOP America thought the same thing.  This [Mc]Cain thingy is pure baloney misdirection and won't last.

We're winning, and only just begun.  Didn't we also raise like over $1Million to boot?

----------


## AGRP

> I'm very impressed with Ron's performance here. I think he handled the "gotcha" questions from those Fox News maggots with a lot of poise and confidence and hit several home runs. Outstanding!


We'll NEVER see the same level of "gotcha" questions that are *based on positions/values* posed to the other candidates because the MSM is out to get Paul based on his positions. 

Have we heard ONE question posed to any candidate on Fox that exaggerated their Neocon positions such as "Will you, ______, wage war against every country on earth that allows Islam?"  

Not that I remember.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Don't take this the wrong way anybody, but how was a black man a CEO of a pizza place? Even if it were an Irishman or a German, that would be pushing it. Couldn't they find an Italian American?


how are people not supposed to take that "the wrong way" ?

----------


## pcosmar

> how are people not supposed to take that "the wrong way" ?


Pizza is Italian, or at least considered as such.
Why wouldn't an Italian be expected??



and why does it really matter?

----------


## Zap!

> how are people not supposed to take that "the wrong way" ?


I would ask my non Italian friends the same question. If I went to a pizza place and it was owned by a Chinese man, I certainly would still eat there. But I also would say "hmm..." and find it a little funny. Racism? Absolutely not, I abhor racism of all kinds.

----------


## tpreitzel

OK, folks... After a little steam is vented in the aftermath of the debates, remember the larger picture, i.e. _working_ to elect constitutional candidates to all levels of government and improve our political position. Yes, it takes work, YEARS of work.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> He is not getting help because he is doing great. Moreover, Ron Paul recently said that his advisers don't want to change his positions, but present them differently. Ron said he can't do that, and I'm glad because he is doing awesome.


Agreed.

----------


## jacque

> Pizza is Italian, or at least considered as such.
> Why wouldn't an Italian be expected??
> 
> 
> 
> and why does it really matter?


To clarify:  Pizza is American.  It may have many Italian  components but truly American in origin.

Freedom Mom

----------


## speciallyblend

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...97#post3258597

----------


## Todd

> When did he advocate an interventionist foreign policy in the debate?  He basically gave a neutral answer on the Afghanistan issue, saying that he would study the issue and discuss it with commanders on the ground.  On Hannity's show he said that the United States shouldn't police the world.  I'm not a Herman Cain supporter, but it's important to accurately represent what he believes in.  He really hasn't articulated a clear foreign policy vision to be honest.


Commanders on the ground aren't about making foreign policy.  They are about fighting and winning military engagments.   Some of us have studied the "wars" going on 10 years now.  Can't think of one thing I would need to discuss with staff except what is the best way to end our nationa building of two countries and get the hell out.  What on earth would anyone who has a better than average understanding of the last 10 years of war, especially one who is putting his application in for POTUS, need to "study"?

----------

